

JuJu: An Arch-based distro that runs on any Linux distros without root access - modinfo
https://github.com/fsquillace/juju

======
oliwarner
Fair warning: Not only does Canonical use this for one of their product names,
they have a registered trademark on it. This is a clear clash. I'd suggest
changing name sooner than later to avoid pain.

[https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/23/WE00001119596](https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/23/WE00001119596)

Edit: there's already a bug filled for this:
[https://github.com/fsquillace/juju/issues/63](https://github.com/fsquillace/juju/issues/63)

------
spotman
This is cool. Curious what the advantages over something like systemd-nspawn?
Just easier time setting it up?

Also, ubuntu has a project called JuJu. Could be confusing I supposed. (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juju_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juju_\(software\))
)

~~~
andrewchambers
I think I would change the name from juju, Ubuntu had it first.

------
chomp
Why is this named Juju?

[http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/juju](http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/juju)

------
andor
Some ideas:

* If the juju tool changed the dynamic linker path in installed binaries with patchelf, users could run these binaries directly.

* systemd user mode could be useful to manage services

------
moru0011
that's really a bigwin. will try in office on monday :-)

------
moru0011
Awesome !!

